# I need YOUR ideas.



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello everybody

my hedgehog is very sick and i need your help and ideas.
bear is 9 months old and he has been to the vet a number of times already and the vet has no more anwsers for me.

bear is 9 months old
male
on fleece
eatting a mix of CSFTCLSL, athourity cat food and blue buff.
he is still running on his wheel,eatting and drinking on his own.

his issue:
his poop is constantly mucus. white big gloobs of sticky stinky mucus.
sometimes it is green aswell.
and at least once a week he spits his food up a little.
and there is blood in the poop 

the vet has put him on "metro-night-a-zol" (not sure how to spell it right)
and has done 2 fecel cultures. they both have been negitive for salmonella. 
he has also been put on a de-wormer. something with a "p" 
but the other tests came back negitive for parasitise.

please.... what do i do now? dose anybody know what could be wrong with him?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Have you considered an allergy to something in the food?

And how long have you had him?


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

i have had him since october of 2011

how could me and my vet test for allergys?


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Hows Ocean doing?

I thought Hudini was your only other hedgie?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Metronidazole which is Flagyl would be for the intestinal infection. Pancur is a dewormer. Did the vet do inhouse testing or did he send it out to a lab. Often the inhouse testing misses what the labs pick up because the labs culture the sample to see what if anything grows. If it's only inhouse testing, I'd consider having it sent out. What about Clostridium. It can be difficult to get rid of. 

If a lab cultured sample is negative I'd consider eliminating one of his foods and after a couple weeks, eliminate another. Or, you could switch them all and go to a food for sensitive stomach or allergies. The foods he'es on are not ones we generally think of as causing stomach upset but it's worth eliminating or switching to see if it helps. 

Does he get anything other than the kibble that could be triggering the tummy upset. When their digestive system gets upset by something it can take a while to get back to normal. A probiotic would also be a good idea. 

Poor little guy.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

you could also ask for a medication with live cultures in it (acidophilis). I know there's a specific name for it i'll have to check when i get home.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

When did you get your csftcls? I know there was a recall on that food......


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

ocean is doing just fine  she is becoming less and less hissy with each day. 

bear is my rescue. im fostering him.

it was all lab testing. nothing in house. 

i JUST started adding in the CSFCLSL recently. 
ocean eats the same mix so i though id switch him over to see if hed do better.
he was on sunseed before.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

he gets chicken bb food sometimes. and the odd meal worm. he really dosent like mealies though


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

I you've had him since October 2011 then youve had him since he was a 4 week old baby?


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes im very confused as well. What happened to Houdini? Is he okay? I seen on a previous thread you posted that he had died? So you have two sick hedgehogs? You only told us that you had one hedgehog at the time you purchased Ocean but now your saying you have had this second hedgehog since last year?

This isn't adding up.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

oh godness my mistake!!! i was thinking about hudini im so sorry! ive had bear since around the second week of june!

i had hudini since 2011 october! im so sorry for my mistake!


----------

